

Why I study computer science - luu
http://lindseykuper.livejournal.com/397458.html

======
mcherm
What an insightful post.

Here is my own list. (May be subject to editing.)

Why I do Software Development:

* The problems are challenging and are interesting (fun)

* I have the ability to make real difference

